# Busch Gardens Fishing report



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ya read right Busch Gardens fishing report,,,, for about 15 mins HankaDank and I got to fish the Bridge right under the Loch Ness Moster,,,, weather spotted rain all day ,, Lures used a storm Which i was useing and a Red Jig Head with green paddle tail which Hank was useing. Method of fishing we took in a few jig heads and the storm with a spool of line in my Back pack with the jigs kinda hidden  what we did was run about 20 feet of line looped one in and tied teh lures on and threw them out as far as we could and pulled them in by hand or walked the bridge like we were trolling Hank had one bump walking along i had one nice lil hook up never say it spit the hook and one large mouth bass about 6 to 7 pounds caught right by the river boat entrance,,,, then right after that not one but 2 security gaurds closed in on us with the Park Manager not to far behind and one of the dudes that cleans the park that heard on the radio "2 GUYS FISHING UNDER LOCH NESS"  well The Park Manager was Laughing so hard as he said never had i ever had a call like this and the first guy could only say why are you fishing here i said "We are hardcorefishing guys were P.S.Y.C.O. then explained that to him well it seemed we made that guys day so he let us off with a warning as long as Kimm Made sure we didnt get in anymore trouble. And here are what pics i could get since i had to use my cell Phone.

BoNEs


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Criminals!


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*what next ?!*

first the HRBT stuck in traffic and now BG under Nessie  PSYCH ! you are both insane fishin' fools and my new heros  Reminds me a little of how I used to be ~ fish anywhere, anytime, anyhow  Now some age on me, the wife, two little girls, and a Great Bridge special are kickin' my A$$ Read beatin' me into submission so help a brother out an keep on tilting at those fishin' wind mills my friends  

Go fish no limits ... "scratch glass, turn blue, just don't get caught"  

Ghoul`bucket


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

*wow*

True FHB's !!! my hero's


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

thats awesome - that 52 bucks was worth way more than its price of the fun card huh ! great report, almost spit coffee out my nose !


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Back in '82 when I worked there in the fall. I would go in during the week to cook(park was closed) and we would fix breakfast. Well we had to catch it first and it was a blast. We feed 15 in a bout 30 minutes.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

haa haa... thats too funny... u guys are hardcore...


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

i always wanted to do that i just nevre got to it next time use pop corn huge blue gills one time i was feeding the fish and a 30-40 lb cat fish came out of no were it was gigantice.

slick move men after my own heart


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*You Guys*

I knew you weren't going to BG every weekend for nothing. There had to be something other than rides and eyecandy in it for you. Whats next? You are now appointed the first members of the extreme fishing team. I think your next feat should be a few miles away from the park. The Gov. mansion has a nice 10-20acre lake on his property. I' willing to be the camera man for this one  I saw it on a BASSMASTERS special one time. They have some pretty big bass and nice crappie.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Bone, You and Hank are a hazard!! I swear, we can't let y'all loose in public. You two did something I always wanted to do but never had the nerve. I think all the Bush Gardens Theme parks have a pond of some kind so why not make it a goal to fish and photo a shot at each one? 

Australians say "Good on ya"


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Ya know I can't take those two ANYWHERE w/ out something happening.NO matter where we go they fish or talk about it.They are the Terrible Two when they are together.Im going to make a Mastercard Commercail over this one.....


Busch Gardens Season Pass $52.95
Fishing sting $7.00
Lures $4.99
Fishing under the Lochness Monster and getting CAUGHT & RELEASED ..............PRICELESS


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

too funny.....

purty werk!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Lmbo!!!!!:d


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Mrs.Fishbones said:


> Ya know I can't take those two ANYWHERE w/ out something happening's. No matter where we go they fish or talk about it. They are the Terrible Two when they are together. Im going to make a MasterCard Commercial over this one.....
> 
> 
> Busch Gardens Season Pass $52.95
> ...


 Absolutely PRICELESS!! I just wish we had a shot of the bass. I'm sure that will become part of the PSYCO lore.

BTW, I checked with Marie. She swears she didn't put any 'funny stuff' in the brownies!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

What's next, Trolling the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel from the back of a truck?  
Ya just got to be able to reel in real fast between light poles


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

We already have a place picked out and this one will Blow all ya minds.    Stay tuned cause once i figure it out were going fer it lol might even make the paper on this one lol 

BoNes Extreme fishing


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

TOO FUNNY...i tried it years ago and about got kicked out of the park...just a hook and line and sone bread from lunch...big gills in that pond...too bad the beer tour is gone...used to do that over and over...or spend the day in the "fest house"...OMPAA MUSIC sounds good after enough beers...good job guys...


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

ahahahahaha!!!!!!! that has got to be the greatest thing i seen all day. you guys are my new heroes!


----------



## hankadank (Jan 30, 2006)

if we didnt fish these areas how would you know if it was wrong or not  even tho we knew that we couldnt fish there that just made it more exciting ... to be able to just say we fished it .... the only question now is Where are we fishing next ??? I know but im not telling ....


----------



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

another place picked out, its not inside bass pro is it?


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

stlcrtn said:


> another place picked out, its not inside bass pro is it?



Naaaa your the 2ed Person who has asked me that and personally thats tooooo easy. The place i have picked out no one will figure out cause no one would ever think about fishing there once i get a birds eye view of the Location its on might even be this weekend cause if it looks good while im there were going to do it so be looking for the next extreme fishing report lol


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

IF you're dropping $35 for an admission price to Busch Gardens, let's hope we don't hear anything how outrageous the piers cost!

I guess amusement at an amusement park is different for everyone. I'd try to catch bikini tops on the roman rapids if I were you.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*You Both Should Get Angler Of The Month For That One*

Way To Go! I Loved It:d :d


----------



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

aint no fish in the wave pool at ocean breeze


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

You still thinkin about the place I gave ya?


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh man, this is one of the best things I've read in a long time, spit coke all over my keyboard. LOL. I see why y'all are called PSYCOS now.... 

Can't wait to hear about the next fishing spot.


----------



## ken-wood (Dec 2, 2005)

no comment.


----------

